
Open Sourcing Mantis - diab0lic
https://medium.com/@NetflixTechBlog/open-sourcing-mantis-a-platform-for-building-cost-effective-realtime-operations-focused-5b8ff387813a
======
diab0lic
Hey everyone, one of the Mantis maintainers here. There are a few of us
standing by to answer your questions about why we created Mantis and what you
can use it for.

In short Mantis is a Platform For Building Cost-Effective, Realtime,
Operations-Focused Applications. Internally it has been used for alerting in
real-time on KPIs such as Stream Starts per Second [0], our outlier detection
platform [1] and scalable anomaly detection with zero machine learning. [2]

[0] [https://medium.com/netflix-techblog/sps-the-pulse-of-
netflix...](https://medium.com/netflix-techblog/sps-the-pulse-of-netflix-
streaming-ae4db0e05f8a)

[1] [https://medium.com/netflix-techblog/tracking-down-the-
villai...](https://medium.com/netflix-techblog/tracking-down-the-villains-
outlier-detection-at-netflix-40360b31732)

[2]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6UwcqiNsZ8U](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6UwcqiNsZ8U)

